# Condition and Confo Critique



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What are you feeding him? He seems a little underweight to me. Have you had anyone knowledgeable, watch you work him? I could be wrong, but he stands as though he might be in pain/hurting somewhere. I'd like to know how he moves.

Looks like a nice calm and sweet fellow.

Lizzie


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I agree he looks super awkward here.. he normally does not look like that =/ I think it was just because that was the first time I've ever asked him to square up and stand there.. aaaand he's got his butt slightly up a hill lol

He gets pasture for about 8 hours a day plus 4 flakes of hay, which normally goes unfinished, in addition to 2 quarts of Dumor Equistages, and access to a mineral block. He is a 6 year old Belgian cross, and I'm pretty much assuming he looks lanky because he really isn't finished growing. I've had him since August, and he grew an inch, and widened out quite a bit- enough to need a new saddle- though I check his back for soreness regularly and have only once found soreness, a long while ago and we switched away from the saddle I used. 

Also, yes, I do use a trainer and we take lessons on the regular. She's an extremely knowledgeable professional, shown grand prix and is an L certified instructor. I love her 

He is a great mover too  Very long smooth stride and easy gaits


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone else care to critique his condition/muscling? I'm going to go out and get some pictures that are hopefully not as awkward, and possibly a video of him moving


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I really think he has finished growing, at this stage. Do you know what the other half of his background is? His big bum, even though I think he's underweight, would explain his Belgian side. Also his rather plain head. Maybe you are working him too much, for the weight he carries. Could be that he was a cross of a light horse with the heavy Belgian. This often causes offspring to be a bit of a difficult conformation. You know - neither one thing or the other, or a bit of both, which makes for difficult conformation. You seem to be feeding him enough, if he's leaving hay. You might consider less pasture time and more hay. Maybe offer some weight-building additives and cut his work load down a bit, until you see some improvement?

Post some good pics of him standing four square on solid ground and lets have another look at him.

Lizzie


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Unfortunately I have no idea about his parents or virtually anything about his past- he came from a rescue center and his past is vague at best =| The only thing I know is he's part Belgian and part Paint- I assume the QH type. 

He is worked 3-4 times a week for an hour and a half to 2 hours. Is that too much? He came to me as a chubby marshmallow with NO muscle whatsoever. I mean, he would tire after trotting for 5 minutes. So that's what we're working on.

Some pics I just took... I'm sorry about not being very square >.< but for the most part he's on level ground, also a couple trot pics


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't tell for sure, but I don't think he's underweight. I think the lighting is throwing it off. I won't bother to critique his confo -- I know what I like/don't like on a horse but I can never explain it properly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really don't think he's underweight at all, he just looks fit and trim. I can't see any ribs in any of the pictures. There's good coverage on his shoulders and hips.

IMHO, he's not perfect, but he's a good example of what he is. He's thick and stout with just a touch of refinement thrown in. It wouldn't surprise me at all if he continued to bulk up for the next couple of years. He's likely through growing taller though.

It looks like he might be very _slightly_ knock kneed and toed out on the fronts. He might also be ever so slightly calf kneed. His shoulder is a touch upright. His neck ties in low and is relatively short and thick and his head is large and coarse...all of which testifies to his draft lineage LOL.

His back is a touch long but it's not weak. His croup is a touch steep but his back legs line up nicely. Good angle in his hocks. His pasterns are at a perfect angle and length and I love those big old feet of his.

All in all, a nice horse that I wouldn't be ashamed to throw my saddle on and go for a ride. How does he ride? Smooth or rough and jarring? I've got a BelgianxQH that I've just started really riding and it really surprised me how nicely he travels.

Oh, as for how much work he's getting, I don't think it's too much at all. Of course, if you're drilling hard for the entire ride it might be too much mentally, but just average type riding, it's fine. So long as he seems content and happy at the end of the day (even though he's a bit tired), then you're definitely not overdoing.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks so much  

He is a very smooth mover- surprisingly smooth like you said, and a comparable ride to my Tennessee Walking Horse! I'm as happy after a day's trail ride as I was at the beginning so that must say something haha. We're staying low and stretchy right now so I don't really know what will happen when we start collecting- it will be fun to find out 

As for muscling I was personally worried about the 'under neck' muscle he has. Although now I realize his mane is in the way in all but on pic >.< but he does have more developed underside of his neck than the upper side. Other than staying low, I'm not sure how to rectify that issue.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He would look really nice if you continue to work him properly so he can muscle up in his hind, over the top of his neck, and a little on his chest.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he looks much better in these pics. Seems to have good bone, pasterns and feet. I would maybe like to see a little more muscle in the rear and a little less sloping croup. Not much you can do about that. His neck is a bit short and his shoulder, a bit straight. I actually like his kindly face, even though a little large. He looks like a sweet fellow.

Someone else mentioned him maybe being calf-kneed. I agree that in some pics he does appear that way, though very slightly.

Lizzie


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of your input


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw the neck muscle that you're talking about but I'm unsure whether it's actually an acquired thing or whether it might be due to his breeding. Do you notice him carrying his head up and sticking his nose out (think Arab) a lot at liberty? Did he _used_ to travel that way under saddle?

If it's due to his breeding, then you're likely just stuck with it...though you can even out the appearance by building the topline of his neck through proper work. If he's got a history of carrying himself badly enough to cause that, again, it will greatly diminish through proper work. Proper work, of course, means doing a lot of long and low (which you said you're doing now) and making sure that he's rounding correctly when you start really working on contact and collection.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

No, he definitely had it when we got him in August 2012. He has never been worked with or ridden before I started him... He doesn't tend to stick his nose out at all, but his head is usually in a medium/high neutral zone- I would not call it high but for his neck set it probably is high for him. 

However he is very willing to stretch down into contact when we do ride, and we have him on pasture right now which I've read can do wonders for the back/neck too. Hopefully it doesn't get worse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think his neck is just a bit short, with a bit of a thick throatlatch area. a little bit of what they might call "hammer headed". I dont' see incorrect muscle development. He just isnt' refined looking, but wont' make him any less a good trail horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I bet it's just a part of him, then. What may be happening is that he's got a slight ewe neck where the "bulgy muscle" that you are seeing on the bottom of his neck is actually due to where his spine lays in there. Then, combined with the thicker neck (and possible cresty tendencies from the draft side), you can't really see the ewe-ing of the bony structures.

Either way, I seriously doubt it will get any worse. I suspect it will diminish in appearance as he matures and continues to build muscle in all the right places from how you're riding him .


----------

